# Anchorage AK DnD Player/dm seeks game



## Turhan

I'm hoping a mature group is around Anchorage and in need of a player.
15 years of dnd experience; been playing 3.0/3.5 since they came out.  Current game group is drifting apart and down to just 3 members now.
Looking for group of adults who like a mix of hack and slash and character role playing. 
I've played d20 star wars and several 'fantasy home brews" as well has run my own home brew campaign for several years.
If you're out there, let me know.
Thanks,
 Steve


----------



## mizzat

Hi Turhan,


I live in Anchorage and would like to join up w/ you if you still have room. A little about me. I haven't played D&D in about 7 years but am brushing up on the 3.5 rules. I enjoy both hack N Slash & RP. I am able to play most any day except Tuesdays & Thursdays. Let me know if you still need another player.


----------



## Turhan

Thanks for the reply Mizzat.  I don't presently have a place to play, and was hoping to find an ongoing game to join.  My regular group is sort of falling apart with one guy sick a lot, one guy getting married and the current DM having a Lot of home chores to tend to.

I started playing late in age, but have been steady at it for about 14 yrs now.  3.0 and 3.5 are pretty much what I'm familiar with now, but I started with 2E/ADnD. Preference is for plain old normal fantasy/medieval gaming with low or high magic.  GAme systems and themes are flexible as I've tried Ars Magica, and Star Wars.  

From what I can tell there isn't much dnd going on here in town- or it is all old groups with no call for new players.  I check Bosco's from time to time for bulletin board postings, but had to try ENworld at last.

Do you know of anyone else around that would be willing to come into a new game? It might be  more workable if we had 3-4 people to start a new game group.


----------



## mizzat

I know exactly what your talking about finding a group they are definatly hard to come by around Anchorage. I ve just checked out Bosco's last night and there was 1 posting up on the board but it was for a modern horror setting which i am not really into. Like you I like the medevil low or high magic w/ a good emphasis on RP. I have been speaking w/ 1 other about getting a group together but he lives out in Palmer and not sure how that will work out. Also there is a couple that might be moving to Anchorage in the near future that want to play. I meet them on the wizards boards and if they do move up that would be at least 2 players. I am not sure if either one of them DM. If you want to we can meet up someplace like Bosco's or Kaladies and have coffee and talk D&D and possibly post something on the boards at bosco's. Let me know. 

Mizzat


----------



## Turhan

Sorry I've been away from the boards for a week.  Now I'm off to seattle for work for another 5 days but your suggestion of meeting over at Boscos is fine with me.  It would have to be next weekend though (11/18 or 19).  I'll check the boards here again Thursday when I get home- (I'm not lugging a laptop this time- hooray).

If those two people do move to town that would likely be a good possibility for a new group-- have to see about that.

I saw a couple postings at Boscos, the horror game one, a guy and his teen son looking for a teen friendly game...  So there are a few people out there looking it seems.

If we can get a group together, then we can figure out what to do.  It can be tough to put players together and make it last.  My preference is for weekly games, too, and not all can play that often.  If we have 4 people, we can make a decent but small group- I prefer that.  I'd be willing to share DM duties, and if needed even start out as the initial DM- unless someone else wants to give it a crack.
  If we're really lucky we can find someone who loves to dm and is great at it too.  I just finished a long run as DM a couple months back and would like to be a player for  a while to rest up.

later,


----------



## mizzat

Cool Sunday Nov 19th will work for me. I can't do much on the 18th as its my anniversary and my wife would probably be a lil upset if i messed up her plans. A buddy from work is interested in playing and said he'd come meet up at bosco's this sunday. let me know what works for you. I do have some things to from 130pm on sunday but anytime before that should be fine.


----------



## Turhan

Bosco's opens at noon I think, so let's aim for shortly after that.  Sunday.
-- My advice, don't mess up your wife's plans.  

The Spenard store right?  Looks like a cold weekend so I'll be wearing my big blue coat: middle aged white guy who also answers to his street name of Steve.

They took part in the worldwide game day a week or two back but I missed out on that- didn't have any forewarning- or I would have dropped by to see what was up, etc.

later,


----------



## mizzat

Sounds good. I ll be wearing a big brown winter coat and a cleveland browns hat. Name is Matt. See you there at about noon.


----------



## AK Browncoat

Looking for Star Wars (Saga) or DND 3.5 Players to join a game (DM exp a plus, but looking for players right now for an upcoming DOD SW game) Experienced group, all adult 21+, have a place to play... Contact me if intersted.  e_cale1@yahoo.com


----------

